# CRS love at first sight



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I fell in love the first time I saw the beautiful CRS red n white stripped ones 
I'm interested in keeping n probably breeding them
Read n learnt a lot for abt.3 months n decided I'm interested in giving it a try
Arranged a 27 ltrs tank with Fluval substrate 3kgs used 1.5 red bags
Sponge filter of Boyu a few plants n moss (java n christmas tied to driftwood)
A red Echinodorus plant n a few fast growing plants, I'm waiting for my pet
shop owner to get a shipment of java fern's he has promised will arrive in a week.
Bought n added catappa leaf after washing it carefully under running water.

The tank is in cycle for a week with 80% RO n 20% tap water n a bit of fish food, checked today Ammonia Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5ppm, Temp.24-25 
Light 10 hrs on timer PH 6.6 KH 2 GH 5 with API, The readings seem to be fine. When n how many CRS should I get thinking abt. grade A


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

wow....sounds like you've been keeping this stuff longer than most people around here, got everything figured out. 
in a 27g, you can put as many as 70 crs A grade. I recommend at least 20. otherwise you won't see them much. Shrimps colonize in the wild~~


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've done my homework on CRS 
Do I have to wait for a month altogether or just add 20 in abt.a week ?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

you should wait till there are some bugs crawling in the substrate, good indicator of an established tank. soft green algae is another sign. Time will vary greatly from tank to tank. Last but not least, lights off first week will help nitrifying bacteria establish.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Frankly I added a mechanical filter (spare) which was running in our big
cichilds tank as backup just in case... 
May be that helped to start the bacterial colony.
I'll get it out of the tank after 4 weeks n rely on my sponge filter.
OMG I need to see bugs.. I have a bit of problem with that..it seems I'll have to get used to seeing bugs...


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome...

I think he is saying 27 (4gal) liters not gallons? Correct me if I'm wrong I guess.

I would start off with 6 to 10 the first couple weeks, see how that goes. It really all depends how much money you have to spend. But start off small and add as you go.

I bought 6 A Grade RCS today to see how things go. If I can still see them all in 2 weeks I will probably buy another 6-12.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

RCode said:


> Welcome...
> 
> I think he is saying 27 (4gal) liters not gallons? Correct me if I'm wrong I guess.
> 
> ...


stupid me...yes a 4 gallon you can put like 20 max and still keep the water very clean...start off with 6 like Rcode said...  My apologies.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

RCode said:


> Welcome...
> 
> I think he is saying 27 (4gal) liters not gallons? Correct me if I'm wrong I guess.
> 
> ...


Thnx yes I meant 27 liters (6 gal) the exact litres of water added is 24 ltrs
(minus substrate, drift wood, sponge n mechanical filter)

Ok I'll do that here hobbyists sell on net min.10 pcs n its cheaper. Grade A 2.5 USD a shrimp buying from them rather than shops already checked double the price 5 USD. So I'll start with 10 from a hobbyist n wait for 2 weeks to see the results. My tank is bare right now doesn't have many plants except a few plants, roots 2-3. I hope they grow. Also recd. moss (java+christmas) from a friend.

My driftwood in the centre which is has a bit of java moss is showing signs of fungus found bits of whitish-mucuous like substance.
Will it damage my moss. The driftwood was in the shop in water n I boiled it in salt water for abt.4hrs n left it 48 hrs in a bucket.
It has been in my tank for 8 days now. What should I do leave it that way ?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

The fungus disappeared n Java fern arrived so I tied the jave moss n fern to the driftwood. Bought 10 Grade A crs from a pvt.breeder. 
Got 5 young n 5 matured CRS. Keeping my fingers crossed.

http://img153.imageshack.us/i/crs1.jpg/

http://img841.imageshack.us/i/crs2.jpg/


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Rony if you want your tank to cycle fast.

You really need a second established tank to keep adding ages water, old fitler media, and mulm.

It also helps to helps to get the temp around 26-28. But thats not advised if your already keeping crs in the tank. You can also buy ADA bactor 100 or Mosura BT-9 bacteria which introduces more bacteria.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Rony if you want your tank to cycle fast.
> 
> You really need a second established tank to keep adding ages water, old fitler media, and mulm.
> 
> It also helps to helps to get the temp around 26-28. But thats not advised if your already keeping crs in the tank. You can also buy ADA bactor 100 or Mosura BT-9 bacteria which introduces more bacteria.


Thnx for yr recommendations but its impossible to get ADA bactor 100 or Mosura BT-9 bacteria here.
I used a mechanical filter (back-up) for 2 weeks also added 0.75 ltrs from an established (7yrs) cichild tank

Initially I did use an Easy life product Special liquid filtration medium which is avaliable here.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Rony where is tel Aviv I still have 2 bottles of BT-9 left.


----------



## chizhevskiy (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you prepared a water cooling equipment for your CRS? During summer time (as far as I remember my aquas there) water temperature may rise up-to 28...29C, what will definitely kill these shrimps.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

chizhevskiy said:


> Have you prepared a water cooling equipment for your CRS? During summer time (as far as I remember my aquas there) water temperature may rise up-to 28...29C, what will definitely kill these shrimps.


Yes surely I know the problem I have a pair of Jebo fans which I will mount
on the hood and reduce the light to 6 hours only. 
Now its winter here the aquarium is in the kitchen so its warmer there. 
In the living room the big aquarium is around 23-24 degrees.


----------



## chizhevskiy (Jan 13, 2010)

yep, it should help you. I used the same for my cold water killies, water temperature dropped by 5-6C. The only problem you have to have a lot of distilled (or R/O) water to feel up you tanks every day, as vent evaporates few liters of water every day depend on ambient temperature and humidity. Don't use a tap water for the refills as in Tel-Aviv it might have 500-800 ppm of general hardness.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Rony where is tel Aviv I still have 2 bottles of BT-9 left.


Tel Aviv is in Israel. my favorite place in the whole world 

Nice to see a member from there and still lives there


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> you should wait till there are some bugs crawling in the substrate, good indicator of an established tank. soft green algae is another sign. Time will vary greatly from tank to tank. Last but not least, lights off first week will help nitrifying bacteria establish.


That's right.

Grow some algae (more light will help), shrimps will appreciate that.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's right.
> 
> Grow some algae (more light will help), shrimps will appreciate that.


I saw some bugs today, there is a bit of algae on the glass I was advised to add a nerite snail but I'm afraid if there isn't enough food it may die. I prefer to wait a month and then add meanwhile the shrimps r sitting on this algae n eating it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, I think Tel Aviv is the farthest GTAA has reached unless some aussie or kiwi's show up.  

Here is something on feeding Nerite snails. Not sure the weather in Israel right now. You could take some rocks and put them in water and keep by a window so they grow algae on them then put in the tank for the shrimps and snails. BTW do the vinegar test on the rocks. If the vinegar bubbles on the rock don't use it.

Also try zucchini/cucumber/lettuce along with algae pellets/flakes. Perhaps see if anyone else locally has any snails or at your LFS where you got the snail ask what they are feeding it and see if they'll give you thumbnail amount sample to test on your snail. Tell them if the snail takes to that food then you'll return to pick up some more food for it. 

BTW if you check your garden centers look for a compact zucchini plant. Something that says it is suited for 'container gardening' would be best and grow a small plant at home. Water the plant with the fish water (plants love the nitrates) and feed some of the zucchini to the snails/shrimp later.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow I did not know zucchini/cucumber/lettuce along with algae pellets/flakes exist. 
In our pet shops they sell OSI spirulina pellets thats it. 
Do they sell zucchini/cucumber/lettuce along with algae pellets/flakes on ebay ? 
Can u give me a link to a seller who ships to Israel by PM ? Thnx a lot for yr advice.

Abt. zucchini plant its difficult to get. But we have natural markets here they sell vegges without chemical sprays.
I'll surely try to check in our local pet fish shops what they feed the nerite snails n buy accordingly.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

RONY11 said:


> Wow I did not know zucchini/cucumber/lettuce along with algae pellets/flakes exist.
> In our pet shops they sell OSI spirulina pellets thats it.
> Do they sell zucchini/cucumber/lettuce along with algae pellets/flakes on ebay ?
> Can u give me a link to a seller who ships to Israel by PM ? Thnx a lot for yr advice.
> ...


The zucchini/cucumber/lettuce was more something you grow in a small pot on the balcony (I imagine it never snows in Israel  ) or backyard. Those seeds you should be able to find at any garden store. Over here such seeds cost ~$0.89 CDN to $2.99 CDN. Normally the cheaper seeds for the zucchini I've seen are the 'black beauty' variety which can grow about elbow to finger tip long and like 4" diameter. The 'container' varieties produce smaller fruits about finger tip to wrist sizing. Obviously if you let the fruit keep on growing it'll get a bit longer and larger. I mentioned the 'for container' varieties thinking you may not have a lot of space to grow larger things.

For a closer source you could look towards Australia for supplies which would give you a faster ship time if you wanted some seeds but they're a bit FUBAR'ed right now with the floods.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Rony-
The best place for you to try and purchase from would be England, Germany, or one of the other countries in Europe Israel will allow packages to come in from. Australia is very far and you might have problems bringing things in from there. Plus they a lot of the hobbyist there buy from out side the country as well.

Check eBay they have a bunch of vendors from England...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Rony-
> The best place for you to try and purchase from would be England, Germany, or one of the other countries in Europe Israel will allow packages to come in from. Australia is very far and you might have problems bringing things in from there. Plus they a lot of the hobbyist there buy from out side the country as well.
> 
> Check eBay they have a bunch of vendors from England...


Always thought down under was closer then checked the map. My bad.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> The zucchini/cucumber/lettuce was more something you grow in a small pot on the balcony (I imagine it never snows in Israel  ) or backyard. Those seeds you should be able to find at any garden store. Over here such seeds cost ~$0.89 CDN to $2.99 CDN. Normally the cheaper seeds for the zucchini I've seen are the 'black beauty' variety which can grow about elbow to finger tip long and like 4" diameter. The 'container' varieties produce smaller fruits about finger tip to wrist sizing. Obviously if you let the fruit keep on growing it'll get a bit longer and larger. I mentioned the 'for container' varieties thinking you may not have a lot of space to grow larger things.
> 
> For a closer source you could look towards Australia for supplies which would give you a faster ship time if you wanted some seeds but they're a bit FUBAR'ed right now with the floods.


Yes it does snow in Jerusalem n Northern Border every year  We have a place to ski too  for 1-2 weeks. 
Its difficult to grow we prefer buying from farmers who grow in small plots outside tlv in kibbutz n moshav's. They sell to their products to super markets in the city. Here most of the houses do not have a garden coz tlv is a very expensive city small houses min.space therefore most of us here have nano's  I'll try feeding zuchini's as adviced.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Always thought down under was closer then checked the map. My bad.


Buying from UK or USA takes a long time to arrive bet.3-4 weeks normally during the festive season (christmas) abt.2 months.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

RONY11 said:


> Yes it does snow in Jerusalem n Northern Border every year  We have a place to ski too  for 1-2 weeks.
> Its difficult to grow we prefer buying from farmers who grow in small plots outside tlv in kibbutz n moshav's. They sell to their products to super markets in the city. Here most of the houses do not have a garden coz tlv is a very expensive city small houses min.space therefore most of us here have nano's  I'll try feeding zuchini's as adviced.


I've never been to to the middle east before. Most of what I've seen is on tv and travel shows (Lonely Planet (AKA Pilot Guides now)) and I've never seen ski hills shown in the region. That is cool. If I'm ever out there I'll be checking that out. Hehe.... fire'n'ice 

Zucchini's are easy to grow in a 1foot x 1ft x 1ft small box. As a matter a fact they are the most proficient producers. That is why people that have grown them only grow 1-2 plants for personal use and often end up with extras to freeze or give away. The gardening joke has always been 'sneak zucchini's into your neighbours porch/mailbox/etc to get rid of excess supply'  LOL. Good on the bbq too.

How is the shrimp grade selection in Israel at the LFS's?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Most beginners have A grade. There r a few hobbyists with higher grades in Crystal red n black shrimps with 3-4 white bands, SS, SSS Mosura, Hinomaru, No entry, Tiger tooth, Snow white,Blue tigers, Bumble bees, etc.

During summer the temp.in a few states is bet. 38-42 Deg.Cel.in shade very few of the hobbyists have chillers coz mostly pass their summers on fans n room AC's when its very hot. Most of the stuff is imported add local taxes it gets very expensive abt.1,000 dollars for a chiller so u get the picture. There r a few pvt.farms with exotic fish n shrimps for export they don't sell locally. Here we mostly buy shrimps from hobbyists.


----------

